

Flipkart launches PayZippy, a novel payment option for consumers - nrbafna
https://www.payzippy.com/

======
nrbafna
How is it different?

Currently, there are a few sites that enable users to save their cards for
future transactions. But, these saved cards can be used to only pay on the
particular merchant site.

With PayZippy, you can save your cards once and use it across multiple stores
including biggies (in India) like Flipkart, MakeMyTrip, BlueStone, etc.

Disclosure - I work at PayZippy.

